# people who resemble tolkiens races



## Saucy (Mar 30, 2003)

ok the other day i was wondering through walmart and i saw a guy who i swore was a dwarf he was short and had a beard!!!!!!!!!! and i know this persona nd she is so hobbit like...and my friend travis has got to be an elf!!!!!!!it's so wierd!
anyways anybody else seen or know anybody who resembles a race..or acts like one!


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 30, 2003)

My dad and brother have pointy ears. Not _extremely_ pointy, but still with a tip.

My sister and I have hairy feet- not thick and curly (and we, being girls, shave), but still hair.


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 30, 2003)

I often see people in everyday life (on the subway, walking down the street) who look like they could be from Middle earth. I have seen Hobbits and Dwarve like people. I occasionally see a girl who looks like she could be an elf. And often times I see people who could be part orchish...which is kinda scary...but they are out there. *thinks of the really freaky looking homeless guy that accosted me for spare change yesterday* One time I even saw a tall old guy with a long white beard who I could have sworn was Gandalf...it was uncanny!


----------



## Saucy (Mar 30, 2003)

Rihanna: perhaps u are the result of a hobbit cross elf breeding experiment?


----------



## HobbitFeet (Mar 30, 2003)

My friends say I look like an elf...It's weird because I have no idea what they're talking about. My friend Even seriously looks like a hobbit, but taller and thinner. He's got the curly hair to boot! Oh and one time this kid at my school dressed up completely as Gandalf for a day...I swear it was awesome! I walked in the school and he was the first person I saw. I thought to myself *What did I smoke last night that would make me see this?* But it turns out he was doing it for a Literature class or something.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 30, 2003)

when i went to see lotr fellowship of the ring there were people dressed up all over cool...yet freaky....actually i'm thinking about getting in style for the return of the king?


----------



## moon cloud (Mar 30, 2003)

me and my friend both have pointy ears...we could be elves, start an elf club, do elvy things all day. Just be careful of big trucks and bottomless pits.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 30, 2003)

and avoid nuclear war cause if everyone else(non elves) died during it you would very lonely!


----------



## Rhiannon (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by powersauce_69 _
> *Rihanna: perhaps u are the result of a hobbit cross elf breeding experiment? *



No *sigh* I got left out when the pointy ears were being distributed. We have got some vintage Star Trek Spock ears around here somewhere, though.


----------



## Annushka (Apr 2, 2003)

I see mostly orcs and dwarves. And very seldom elves. I know a guy, who looks like an elf. Well, he`s not so beautiful, but there is something in his face that reminds me the proud race of elves.

My friend is so funny. Once I said he looks like a dwarf, now his favourits are dwarves.
I think the outside look is not so important. The main thing is how one feels inside. For example I don`t look like a hobbit at all (only the colors maybe) but I totally feel like one.


----------



## reem (Apr 2, 2003)

well, i have a close friend who has an elvish quality about her...but she doesn't seem to like it when i tell her she looks like an elf!! i tried explaining to her that it was one of the highest compliments that anyone could ever give, but she looked close to pounding me the more i explained!
i've also seen a few orcish poeple...nasty, really...
reem


----------



## menchu (Apr 2, 2003)

There was this Pippin Took person over here. You know, he quite looked like a hobbit *erm... yes* and he was hobbiting around all day, but unfortunately he felt the call of the Valar and, well, their power. Now this poor creature is trying to look more like one of the Valar, oh! *astonished* sticking false ears and such on his skin, wearing wedged shoes and practicing his new language and accent... *sigh*


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 2, 2003)

I dunno what I look like...probably just a Man. I wonder why.   Inside, I feel like a mix between an elf and a Ranger.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Apr 2, 2003)

this guy i know, Mike, first time i saw him i nearly freaked out in front of him. He looks SO much like a hobbit it's not even funny! Ok well I think it is. But he gets mad if you call him Frodo. It's an old old joke for him! He's got really really curly dark brown hair, brown eyes and he's super short! He's also 16!  Awsome! My friend is always telling me i look like an elf....


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Apr 2, 2003)

Oh yeah...Im dressing up for ROTK! Anyone else? My two friends an I are going as a hobbit,elf and a sheild maiden. Im the elf. We are making our own costumes, and we are having proffesional help..(connections you know ) we're even getting pointy ears for the hobbit and the elf! Sweet!


----------



## Annushka (Apr 3, 2003)

I`d love to dress up for such a remarkable event. But I really need company.  I can only imagine the faces of people who see me all alone in a ME costume.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 3, 2003)

This summer I am planning on making/buying a Ranger outfit, complete with a REAL battle-ready sword, leather bracers and gauntlets, leather shoes, scabbard, sword-frog, and all other related accoutrements. Should be pretty cool.


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Apr 3, 2003)

Sweet! But you'd have to spend a lot of money! Thats whats great about being a girl. Most of the females in LOTR didn't tote around swords all the time.


----------



## faila (Apr 3, 2003)

I resemble a human...... Hey wait a sec so do most of you. Ive been caled an elf because im "fair".


----------



## reem (Apr 4, 2003)

i've been called my name because that's my name
alas!!
reem


----------



## Vixen Evenstar (Apr 4, 2003)

uhhh....come again?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 4, 2003)

I know this kid in my class who could pass as an orc. Im surious. He's got the worst teeth, acne all over the place, the stranges nose, and the worst smell. He's just foul.


----------



## Aerin (Apr 5, 2003)

There's a girl at my church who could be a Hobbit. She's very short, and rather on the plump side. She's also kind of mean; maybe a Lobelia Baggins? hehe


----------



## reem (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *I know this kid in my class who could pass as an orc. Im surious. He's got the worst teeth, acne all over the place, the stranges nose, and the worst smell. He's just foul. *



poor guy unless he was evil, i would be nicer to him. must suck bigtime for him. hope no one makes fum of him or anything.
reem


----------



## aturina (Apr 8, 2003)

I think that elves look exactly like vulcans in the Star Trek series. They even have the same type of personalities/superior intellects.

I know vulcans are not really a race.........but nevertheless.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Apr 8, 2003)

I know a kid who looks like a hobbit... with brown curly hair. He can be nice, and sometimes evil. Yesterday during math class, he stood up suddenly and gave an lotr joke. Right when the teacher was talking. I didn't think of him as being into LOTR. It was weird. My mom reminds me of how I imagine Denethor. Also, my friends and I were in a store one time and they were acting all stupid. We saw an old guy with a long whtie beard. They were shouting "Santa! Santa" ( They are fourteen, too!) I was thinking he looked more like Gandalf, so I said "Gandalf Gandalf!" We were just being stupid. I don't know.
One of my friend's dad's has hairy feet. My friend and I were watching LOTR, and he came over and said "Not that stupid movie again!" Then he saw the feet and was fascinated. He was showing us his, and his toenail sctrached my frined's arm. It was bleeding really badly. She still has a long white scar running down her arm, and this was like half a year ago. We call him Bilbo now.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 8, 2003)

My sister bears a striking resemblance to Arwen.


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 8, 2003)

My younger sister (11) looks like a young Eowyn- I even took some pictures of her posed as Eowyn (costume-freak alert; and I got to use my brother's sword as a prop!). She has gorgeous long gold hair (the rat). She was also born on Tolkien's birthday (none of this is fair; I'm the resident Eowyn-freak!).


----------



## EL GALLO (Apr 12, 2003)

My sister resembles a Haradrim a lot. She has long dark hair, dark eyes, dark skin and she is as evil as one of them. I look like a kind of Gollum, very famelic. I also have a friend who would be an excellent orc. He growls instead of talking and when he gathers more than three words is to insult you or to swear or curse or stuff like that.


----------

